# New Pics of Missy and Krissy



## stuartsmithmusic (Feb 8, 2005)

hey guys a few new ones of my girls. enjoy


----------



## Eiolon (Mar 14, 2005)

How cute  I love the colors!


----------



## stuartsmithmusic (Feb 8, 2005)

me too. that why i picked them from the litter, that and they were the only girls of the litter. 

i havent seen another cats like 'em.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Theyre darling!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

They have pretty colours!


----------



## stuartsmithmusic (Feb 8, 2005)

thank you.. 

and from Missy and Krissy 

"meow, meow"


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

Such pretty babies!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Awww how precious, their colors are really neat too


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

they have very unusual colors, very cute girls.


----------



## stuartsmithmusic (Feb 8, 2005)

do they? lucky me! i should show them


----------



## stuartsmithmusic (Feb 8, 2005)

heres another cute one from earlier today. 

krissy and my 1 year old jack russell Ferris


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

stuartsmithmusic said:


> heres another cute one from earlier today.
> 
> krissy and my 1 year old jack russell Ferris


Such sweet babies and cute little faces! My dad loves those dogs btw - very cute and playful!


----------



## stuartsmithmusic (Feb 8, 2005)

hehe yeah
they are great dogs.. very smart to! and cheeky!


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Love that pic of Krissy & Ferris. Any luck rehoming the rest of the litter yet? I hope so.


----------



## stuartsmithmusic (Feb 8, 2005)

hey emma, 

yes all those kittens have found loving homes. 

thanks for all your help, and everyone else too.


----------



## kristen98 (Feb 2, 2005)

Aww! They are the cutest!!


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

Very cute littel girls.


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Cute pics....love the markings, especially the one w/the spot on her nose.


----------



## stuartsmithmusic (Feb 8, 2005)

thankyou. 

the one with the spot it Krissy. one of the very few ways i can tell the difference


----------



## limyer (Nov 19, 2004)

Oh they are such pretty girls!!!! I want them!!!! Ferris is cute too! Guess he like the kitties too!


----------



## stuartsmithmusic (Feb 8, 2005)

yeah he does.. he likes everyone! 


the kittens, esp krissy took some convincing. but they came around.


----------



## stuartsmithmusic (Feb 8, 2005)

ok i couldnt resist! 

play spot the ***** cats... 








In the washing basket








rooooooooar!


----------

